# ~eBay PayPal only Plan~???



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Should I be worried about eBays new plan to go all PayPal??? I am just a buyer and pay by Money Orders only, And had good luck with all my 100 plus buys, ~Is eBay doing this to make money off the Buyers also?~~Won't the Sellers lose out in the long run, That about 40% of ebayers sill pay with money orders and checks.~ I can't find a direct link to eBay to voice my opinion.~I do see that some Sellers now are putting there address right on there ad, and that's cool.~I guess to fight back on this plan, I just hope that eBay will not penalize them for doing this.~~Just want some feedback to Help me under stand all this in laymen terms. ~~Thank You~~


----------



## buglite97 (Jul 1, 2007)

Of course E-bay makes money off pay-pal. I'm pretty sure I read at some point e-bay bought pay-pal. When I sell something I either charge an extra fee or add it to the shipping price if buyer pays using pay-pal. There fee's are to expensive.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Ebay owns, Paypal.
Both PayPal and Ebay fees are expensive unless you pay for the partner services.

My recent feeling about PayPal is that they suck. Just recently I had a no-show package. Tacking showed the package was deilvered. But I was home that day and recieved other packages. So I disputed the charges under the "Buyer Protection" and PayPal refused and refused to refund after 60days. I then gave them 3 days to refund my $66.63 or I would terminated my account after 7 years and many $1000's of dollars in transfers and Filled the BBB complaint anways becuase they were being pricks.

Then the day after PayPaly Agreed to refund my money, I had another No Show Package!!! Pisses me off, just thinking about all the emails I have to make and how this is really the Post Offices fault for not firing that Dumb Blonde who is always yapping on her cell phone when she drops off my mail or someone elses mail in my mailbox.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Being a now former operator of an ebay store I can tell you it sucks for both the buyer and the seller.Between the rising costs of paypal fees and ebay's listing fees and ebay driving away buyers I shut my store down.I am just glad I dont have to deal with their new poicy on releasing funds only after either the buyer leaves feedback, or 30 days. They are going WAYY to far!!! Plus they have turned ebay into a scammer's paradise with the new policies. and hey trailranger, Our mail man is the same way!! How far would the rest of us make it if we pulled that sh#t??? We would make our way to the unemployment line , that's for damn sure!People are not happy at all about the condition of ebay right now.There are threads like this on every forum site I visit.(HT, rctech, rc universe) screw it I think it's time to BOYCOTT EBAY AND PAYPAL. I just got clued into a thing called GOOGLE Check out by a member @ RC tech. where you can pay with credit/debit cards, and there are NO FEES! I am going to look into it as soon as some items I have listed in forums sell then It's good bye paypal!!!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

go here an [email protected] about epay, i just sent them a nasty email http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ContactUsNextGen


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

buglite62 said:


> Of course E-bay makes money off pay-pal. I'm pretty sure I read at some point e-bay bought pay-pal. When I sell something I either charge an extra fee or add it to the shipping price if buyer pays using pay-pal. There fee's are to expensive.


If you think their paypal fees are too expensive, try running your own business and accepting credit cards! That gets expensive too!


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

What sites are there to sell or buy other than Suck-Bay :freak:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

HobbyTalk?


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

:freak:

GOOD ONE HANKSTER!


----------



## buglite97 (Jul 1, 2007)

Gene said:


> What sites are there to sell or buy other than Suck-Bay :freak:


I like Craigs List, but it would take you all day to list in the major markets.


----------

